# Does reliance 3g (1gb for 123 plan) work on data card?



## sumit05 (Aug 12, 2013)

Please any one can confirm it as i have read it works on phone only.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2013)

Probably it should if you know the correct access point (APN).


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes it works on Data Card.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 12, 2013)

Nop,their website clearly says it


----------



## Kinshuk K (Sep 22, 2013)

well, i have been usin reliance's Rs 123 data plan for about 3 months now. It works fine enough


----------



## dummydave (Sep 23, 2013)

bro i also gt 1 query

I heard they gv 500mb data initially and rest aftr 48hrs??  
It that true??

Do they get to knw if v r using sim for dongle or mobile??

plss clear these doubts of mine


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2013)

dummydave said:


> bro i also gt 1 query
> 
> I heard they gv 500mb data initially and rest aftr 48hrs??
> It that true??
> ...



1) false

2) yes, they can. But don't worry.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, recharged yesterday with 123 and tried to access internet through dongle but Reliance only provided 500MB of data. 
Loc - Patna


----------



## zero (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, I would like to add to the comments here that Yes it does work and also its true that they give 1GB data not in one go but 50% when you recharge and remaining within 48 hrs ( sometimes within few hours). Just make sure you apply this on a GSM sim with voice services active and not on the data only connection taken for use in the dongles. By the way if you find any better plans than this one with some other operator do share your finds here. 

Nextra FFTH connection is also good offer but services are not available everywhere (10Mbps symmetric @ Rs 999 per month for 20 GB data FUP then 512kbps, FUP ugradable in steps of Rs 300 for next 10/20/30 GB)


----------



## dummydave (Nov 24, 2013)

one can go for bsnl 3g also....they giving @139 ...its also good ..provided u r getting good signal strength in ur home/office


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Try Aircel. 
6GB 3G for Rs.444 + Rs.100 TT (valid for 3 months)


----------

